
The Beautiful, Scary Robots of Shigeo Hirose - kqr2
http://i.gizmodo.com/5184211/the-beautiful-scary-robots-of-shigeo-hirose
======
JeffL
That roller walker at the end was seriously cool. That actually seems like it
might be pretty practical for some sort of robot in the future.

~~~
donw
Reminded me a little of a Tachikoma.

------
danbmil99
I've always believed that robotics is much like architecture or the best of
industrial design. It's a meld of art and science. Form and function must
flow. Don't try this with a committee.

